# Camera shops clossed?? wtf



## W.Fovall (Apr 18, 2014)

what's with all the camera shops closing for Passover? are they all owned by the same company?


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 18, 2014)

No, not the same company.  B&H and Adorama are owned by faithful Jewish believers that observe all Jewish holidays as well as the Sabbath day on Saturdays.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2014)

Exactly this.^^ All the public schools in my town are closed on the Jewish holidays but schools in the surrounding towns are not. New York City business hours is on a Sunday thru Fri and unlike CT some places are closed on Mondays otherwise it's 7 days a week for retail.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 18, 2014)

What I've never understood, however, is why they don't just explain that on their websites. I once gave my business to someone else just because I was so annoyed that my favorite shop wouldn't even take my ONLINE ORDER on a Sunday.  Then I found this out and was like "Oh... well, ok, that explains it I guess. Next time I'll wait."


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

How are they not telling you?

B&H: *Passover Holiday Closing*

Adorama: _Our _New York City store _is currently _*CLOSED *_in observance of the _Passover Holiday_. 

_​


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, it's not like they're keeping it a secret...


----------



## manaheim (Apr 18, 2014)

Passover is first a bigger thing than your average Sunday, and two... Most businesses that have an online presence do not shut down electronic orders at any time,  so without the deeper explanation it seems strange to those who don't know why. 

And I think you both know that.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Passover is first a bigger thing than your average Sunday, and two... Most businesses that have an online presence do not shut down electronic orders at any time,  so without the deeper explanation it seems strange to those who don't know why.



That is understandable.  But they aren't retail chains either... it is somewhat surprising how powerful/large a store can look online and then when you finally see it in person it's just a handful of folks in a ratty old building.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 18, 2014)

Their website isn't the place for an in depth explanation of Passover...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a email from B&H that they are closed do to a Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I got a email from B&H that they are closed do to a Easter egg hunt.



I always like the businesses that close for st. patty's day.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2014)

Notice the bars are always open though.:mrgreen:


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Notice the bars are always open though.:mrgreen:



cause that's where the employees will be.


----------



## W.Fovall (Apr 18, 2014)

find it interesting when a culture dominates a specific enterprise... Focus is closed also.. i went to 5 camera supply company's online  and they are all closed...


----------



## otherprof (Apr 18, 2014)

Adoramapix sent out e-mails alerting customers to their scheduled closings due to the holiday.


----------



## W.Fovall (Apr 18, 2014)

otherprof said:


> Adoramapix sent out e-mails alerting customers to their scheduled closings due to the holiday.



its not about not knowing, but about how there all closed at the same time and i needed some light modifiers for this weekend..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 18, 2014)

Where I live it's the opposite of Dark Shadow, many local businesses are closed Sundays, some on Saturdays (and large chain discount stores never seem to close!). Either way orders usually don't seem to ship til Monday. I guess if a holiday's coming up it's a matter of checking and planning ahead a little - although I almost forgot and cut it close with my last order from Adorama! still got it fast, couple of days.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 18, 2014)

W.Fovall said:


> what's with all the camera shops closing for Passover? are they all owned by the same company?



If you are referring to B&H and Adorama its because they are Jewish owned businesses.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Passover is first a bigger thing than your average Sunday, and two... Most businesses that have an online presence do not shut down electronic orders at any time,  so without the deeper explanation it seems strange to those who don't know why.
> 
> And I think you both know that.



All of the ops at B&H and Adorama shut down for Sabbath and Passover. They don't do any online business during those times either. The website always has a big banner at the top telling people that.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Passover is first a bigger thing than your average Sunday, and two... Most businesses that have an online presence do not shut down electronic orders at any time,  so without the deeper explanation it seems strange to those who don't know why.
> 
> And I think you both know that.


I don't know about you, but I always get a pop up window alerting me that the store will not be accepting orders until passover is over.  You have to acknowledge the window before you  can do any browsing, so it's not like they aren't making an effort.


----------



## Rob99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen has explained before that the Jewish law prohibits them from being involved in activities that involve receiving money. 

Thus, online orders are shut down during their holidays.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 18, 2014)

W.Fovall said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > Adoramapix sent out e-mails alerting customers to their scheduled closings due to the holiday.
> ...



Who's fault is it that you didn't get them?


----------



## W.Fovall (Apr 18, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> W.Fovall said:
> 
> 
> > otherprof said:
> ...



the point was trying find the connection with jews and cameras.. i knew adorama was closing but i figured there would be others open.. i went to 5 camera sites and they were all closed. theres a small shop 30 min north of me i found open on sat. im going to get what i need. I just got this job last friday so i didnt get a chance before they closed to get anything this week.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 19, 2014)

For those who grew up in the 50's and earlier, like I did, back then, ==ALL== businesses were closed on all Christian holidays and Sundays in respect of their beliefs. They went to church on Sunday mornings and then spent time with their family the rest of the day. I lived in suburban Milwaukee at the time and with the exception of a nearby drug store owned by a Jewish couple, and perhaps a few  others, the entire city was shut down...except, of course, fire/police/hospitals. 

While todays money-hungry businesses routinely stay open 24/7/365, there are still faithful Jewish and Christian believers that will always put their faith ahead of their bank account. Believers of other faiths likely do the same.


----------



## cowleystjames (Apr 19, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> For those who grew up in the 50's and earlier, like I did, back then, ==ALL== businesses were closed on all Christian holidays and Sundays in respect of their beliefs. They went to church on Sunday mornings and then spent time with their family the rest of the day. I lived in suburban Milwaukee at the time and with the exception of a nearby drug store owned by a Jewish couple, and perhaps a few  others, the entire city was shut down...except, of course, fire/police/hospitals.
> 
> While todays money-hungry businesses routinely stay open 24/7/365, there are still faithful Jewish and Christian believers that will always put their faith ahead of their bank account. Believers of other faiths likely do the same.



I really wish we could go back to the times when Sundays were for families rather than shopping! Much nicer times to live.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 20, 2014)

When I was little, in the 80's our small town closed everything on Sundays. You had to get the Saturday paper to find out which pharmacy was open that Sunday. It was a local law that at least one pharmacy had to be open on Sunday and the 5 in town took turns.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 20, 2014)

You guys have it easy.  In Indiana there are no alcohol sales on Sunday.  Buying from the store anyway.


----------

